# Expensive Junque



## Larmo63 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

...I HOPE you are talking about the Toyota......  (just kidd'n buddy)


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 7, 2013)

f i were you i would try using goof off, it works wonders at taking off barn paint and well... A sense of pride to unveil original paint again.

Nick.



Larmo63 said:


>


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 7, 2013)

Bitchen!
You really cleaned her up from the last pic I saw


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah.
My high bid was in the 7 hundy range with the ripple in the tank, but then again, I was looking to do so flipping.
Chris


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 7, 2013)

You should really do a distressed resto on it!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok, I'll bite, how expensive was that jungue?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm feeling it.  That's the kind of junque that's right up my alley.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 8, 2013)

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...968&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=6&lang=En


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 8, 2013)

Its the basket that sold that bike. I saw a Craigslist ad for an ugly bike and the owner wanted a fortune for it.   It had a similar basket. Here is the Craigslist ad. 

Antique Boy Bicycle
Needs some work but very nice
Checked with antique bicycle dealer going for 2500 up to 4000
Asking 1300.00
Please call 2564833899 













I plan on heading to the flea market tomorrow and buying every rusty beat up basket I can find for a bicycle. When I get home tomorrow,  I will immediately double the prices on my bikes that are currently on Ebay. I will include one beat up basket with each of my bike. I will make a fortune.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)

The bike is solid and the tank is very solid too. I'm learning (quickly) what is right and wrong for these rare 

old birds. I'm grateful to have such helpful and generous "Gurus" to help me along in this adventure. I'm going 

to restore it as a '35 Schwinn, the Mead thing doesn't quite have the same panache as A, S & Co. I took the 

SilverRay off of the original front fender and underneath, the paint was green. The fender is correct, flat braces. 

Weird. Did Mead paint over Schwinn fenders to get a bike out the door? Was it replaced? If it was, they used the 

correct fender. Why did people paint silver over chrome? It did/does actually protect it, as some of the chrome

is perfect underneath. Weird. I'm showing these pictures just as I have it mocked up. I rode it, and it's a really 

solid machine. Front fender shown on the bike isn't the one it came with. Lots 'o dough, just the way it sits.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)

*The original owner with his bike at 16 years old....*


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 9, 2013)

you should try goof off before you restore, hell I should start a business of cleaning off barn paint might work out.

Nick.

If its green and a ranger  thats a color I have never seen before.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 9, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I'm going
> to restore it as a '35 Schwinn, the Mead thing doesn't quite have the same panache as A, S & Co.




Bah!  Mead Rangers are under rated 

It's a beautiful machine Lawrence.  The silver paint thing kills me too.  At least, as you mentioned, the idiocracy preserves your finish.  Keep up the good work Captain.


----------

